# Hinrich over Ford?



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

WOW IMO that's like taking Bryce Drew over Starbury or AI.
The Bucks are going to be laughing all the way to the bank on this! 

Bucks fans thank the triangle offense!


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah we sure did get a winner in Ford. I was surprised that the Bulls even got a PG but thanks for not taking Ford.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thank you bulls. When The Bulls took Hinrich, I went crazy. I mean, Hinrich is a Piatkowski with passing skills, while Ford is a Iverson without a jumpshot. And don't forget that the Heat took Wade over Ford (SG playing PG), Clippers took Kaman (Official big white lottery pick, gotta have 1 every year), and Raptors took Bosh (good, but not immediate help). Next to Melo, Ford was the most NBA ready player in the draft. Thank you Bulls


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Thank you bulls. When The Bulls took Hinrich, I went crazy. I mean, Hinrich is a Piatkowski with passing skills, while Ford is a Iverson without a jumpshot. And don't forget that the Heat took Wade over Ford (SG playing PG), Clippers took Kaman (Official big white lottery pick, gotta have 1 every year), and Raptors took Bosh (good, but not immediate help). Next to Melo, Ford was the most NBA ready player in the draft. Thank you Bulls


I'm glad TJ is getting the respect that everyone refused to give him around here. He's very well could be the best PG in the league some day. The things he did in college, like completely control the tempo of the game and his excellent passing are things that are easier to do in the NBA compared to expecting Kaman or Bosh to go get 20 and 10 for you anytime soon. The PG pos. is harder to learn, but IMO TJ just has natural PG skills and it already shows. And if that wasn't enough, he has amazing athletic ability. Mad hops for a 5'11" kid and amazing speed, quiet possably the fastest guy in the leauge with the ball.

Next time you guys watch TJ, remeber this: once you see him smiling durring the game, watch out... He's feeling it and he'll do something to amaze you.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

No way ford is a much better player than hinrich


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

They play the same position but it's unfair to compare the two. They have completely different games and I think Ford is a great fit for us. Would he be a great fit for the Bulls? Maybe, depends on if they keep running the triangle or not. Would Hinrich be a great fit for us? I think so, but I like Ford better in our system.


----------



## alem_ (Jun 3, 2003)

Anyone else see the great out of bunds save move he did in the recent Jazz game?

It was really slick.

Going after a loose ball, the ball ends up behind him and him losing falling backwards out of bounds, with a Jazz player in front of him. So Ford turns it into a behind the backpass to the left.... he just swings his right arm around the back, scoops it up and glides it to kukoc on his left.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alem_</b>!
> Anyone else see the great out of bunds save move he did in the recent Jazz game?
> 
> It was really slick.
> ...


Those are the type of things that TJ does. He has so much heart. And there are times where you swear he must have x-ray vision or esp. Those are things you can't teach, either you got it or you take a lifetime learning it.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballer27</b>!
> No way ford is a much better player than hinrich


Have you seen T.J. play lately heck he almost got a triple double his first NBA game. Plus he almost got one in another game this season(which I'm pretty sure was against the Lakers but I'm not positive).


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wade will be superb...
He still learning to play PG...
He can Shoot,steal,Block,and play Defense...
A very nice player although he should be starting at SG..

In a couple of years we will see how good TJFord becomes as also Wade.

Wade vs. TJFord


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I agree. TJ is better and is in a better position. Bulls should not of taken Ford either. They didnt need pg. Should of picked Hayes


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alem_</b>!
> Anyone else see the great out of bunds save move he did in the recent Jazz game?
> 
> It was really slick.
> ...


I was at the game, and the crowd was goin crazy. they did the replay at least 5 times.

If only Tj could get that FG% up


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I would rather have TJ running my offense than Hinrich, but in Hinrich's defense he will be a solid pro. But to pass up on TJ Ford is a no no.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Ford is shooting 33% that is bad as anyone in the Nba!! Ford is also only 6'0 and is a weak defender. 

Hinrich is averging more points a game, shooting a higher percentage, and is a very good defender. 


Hinrich 3.44 T.O's , Ford 2.5 T.O's per game not that much of a differance, 


I would rather have Hinrich because of his shooting touch, great defense, size and speed combo at PG. He is a great passer also he is just learning the offense.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Hinrich is shooting the ball way better, and is 10 times a better defender than Ford. 

The only thing Ford is doing is Avg 2 more assist a game than Hinrich.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Stats are deceiving, especially in this case. You have to watch TJ Ford run an offense before you realize he is everything a point guard should be, except shooting the rock, but that will hopefully come in time. He might be short, but you can make up for that with his quickness, which in case is off the charts.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Stats are deceiving, especially in this case. You have to watch TJ Ford run an offense before you realize he is everything a point guard should be, except shooting the rock, but that will hopefully come in time. He might be short, but you can make up for that with his quickness, which in case is off the charts.


 Ford maybe a good passer, but being one of the worest shooters in the league and a poor defender is a bad combination. 

You guys are underestimating Hinrich he can shoot and defend very well. As for passing Ford only avg's 2 more assist a game than Hinrich.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> 
> 
> Ford maybe a good passer, but being one of the worest shooters in the league and a poor defender is a bad combination.
> ...


Ford is not that bad of a defender. Plus just because Hinrich averages only 2 more assists doesn't mean everything you have to look at all the stats. Ford is much better overall except for shooting.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

as a PG, 2 more apg are huge.
By the way, what's the Bulls record?
Weren't they supposed to be the hot east team of the year?


----------



## alem_ (Jun 3, 2003)

Only 2.3 more assists is not an insignificant number. With 6.1 assists per game Ford is 13th in the league in assists per game, with 3.8 assists Hinrich is 49th. That's about the difference between Mike Bibby and Tyronn lue.


Also look at the assist to turnover ratio

ford 6.1 to 2.5
hinrich 3.8 to 3

That's a 2 to 1 turnover ratio versus a 1 to 1 turnover ratio. 

Yes not having a jumpshot isn't good,

But I much rather miss a basket than turning the ball over.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I think no1 here would take Hinrich over TJFord...
I know i wouldnt...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Lest we forget, Kirk Hinrich beat TJ Ford's times in BOTH the 3/4 court sprint AND the agility tests at the Chicago pre-draft camp last spring.

One can't really compare the two; saying one is better than the other at this point is ludicrous. Ford is a premier setup man who gets his teammates great opportunities with his court vision, penetration and passing. Hinrich is a great shooter, defender and a very good passer/set up man who can also penetrate (but is still learning how to finish in the League). Ford will obviously only play one position, while Hinrich can play both guard spots. TJ has the benefit of more playing time and teammates Redd/Mason, while Kirk has the benefit of a vastly underachieving team and a starting center (Curry) who regularly gets his shot blocked by small forwards. TJ will thrive with any team given his supreme gifts -- the rest of the team will form around him. For Kirk to thrive and reach his full potential, he must be on a team that runs and passes like Sacramento or Dallas.

Both are great players and will succeed in the NBA. To chastise one without similarly doing so to the other is asinine and ignorant. There is a reason both were selected in the lottery.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Anyone watch the Bulls victory over the Bucks tonight?

That's why many people pick Hinrich over Ford.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

I like Hinrich over Ford, he is the more complete player with more intangibles. In any case its silly to make a judgement as to who will be the better player in their prime, we have to wait and see.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

Hinrich is way better than Ford. Ford is a great penetrator and passer, but Hinrich is pretty good at these things too. Where Hinrich has a huge edge is on defense and his shooting ability.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> Hinrich is way better than Ford. Ford is a great penetrator and passer, but Hinrich is pretty good at these things too. Where Hinrich has a huge edge is on defense and his shooting ability.


What?!! Hinrich isn't that good of a defender and TJ is a pretty good one. The only advantage Kirk has is shooting.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> Hinrich is way better than Ford. Ford is a great penetrator and passer, but Hinrich is pretty good at these things too. Where Hinrich has a huge edge is on defense and his shooting ability.


 Bias factor?

When he can get an assist to TO ratio thats better than 1:1 I'll consider cutting him some slack..........

If Hinrich is the better player then why was Ford WAY better than him at college?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> What?!! Hinrich isn't that good of a defender and TJ is a pretty good one. The only advantage Kirk has is shooting.


Um, apparently you haven't been watching any Bulls games. Hinrich is probably the best perimeter defender on the team and is rapidly earning praise as an excellent defender in the East. His job on Iverson was probably the best Iverson has seen all season, except for possibly Rip Hamilton. And Iverson scored the vast majority of points with guys not named Hinrich defending him. When Kirk did defend him, the result was often a contested shot. It's no coincidence that when Hinrich played the entire fourth quarter on Iverson, that Iverson was held to 4 points, 2 of which were made on a spectacular fadaway with less than a minute left and with Kirk all over him.

Ford's a good defender as well, but his size really limits him.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> 
> 
> Bias factor?
> ...


Hinrich is averaging 4.7 assists to 2.7 turnovers for the season (a 1.7:1 ratio). Over the last 5 games (vs. the Spurs, Bucks, Sixers, Hornets and Spurs again w/ a hurt back) he has *37 assists and 7 turnovers.* Next time, perhaps some reseach will help your argument.

And if you think Ford was WAY better than him in college, I'm guessing you didn't watch very much college hoops. And I think my guess is correct...........

There is a reason Kirk Hinrich's teams won back-to-back Big XII titles and went to back-to-back Final Fours during the years Ford was at Texas.


----------

